# Twin Insurance



## lion_bar (22 Mar 2010)

Hi,

Does anyone know if it's possible to get twin insurance in Ireland (i.e. a policy that pays out if you have twins)?

If so who offers it?

Thanks


----------



## scuby (22 Mar 2010)

you mean like take out an insurance policy and if you end up having twins you get paid more !!!! doubtful, but enjoy the buying of everything in double/bulk


----------



## lion_bar (22 Mar 2010)

why not ?  

It's available in the uk. [broken link removed]


----------



## tenchi-fan (22 Mar 2010)

You can get twin insurance with most life assurance companies.
It costs €25 a week from the date you conceive and if you have twins it pays out €1,000. If you don't, you simply get a refund of premiums.

Hmm... maybe a bookies would be able to help you?


----------



## lion_bar (23 Mar 2010)

tenchi-fan said:


> You can get twin insurance with most life assurance companies.
> It costs €25 a week from the date you conceive and if you have twins it pays out €1,000. If you don't, you simply get a refund of premiums.
> 
> Hmm... maybe a bookies would be able to help you?


 
Thanks.  
Seems more of a savings plan than an insurance policy...


----------



## NorfBank (23 Mar 2010)

tenchi-fan said:


> You can get twin insurance with most life assurance companies.
> It costs €25 a week from the date you conceive and if you have twins it pays out €1,000. If you don't, you simply get a refund of premiums.
> 
> Hmm... maybe a bookies would be able to help you?



Am I missing something here? This sounds like a free bet.

You pay premiums for say 40 weeks = €1000.
If you "win" you get another €1000.
If you "lose" you get your money back?

so all you really lose is the interest gained on €25 per week in a savings account?
No?


----------



## huskerdu (23 Mar 2010)

I just got an online quote from that British website above, just to check it out. 
For STG1000 of cover, there is a once-off premium  of 79 quid ( this was the example I gave), but you dont get it back if you dont have twins, thats the amount you pay for the insurance, like any other insurance policy.


----------



## hiagain (26 Mar 2010)

tenchi-fan said:


> You can get twin insurance with most life assurance companies.
> It costs €25 a week from the date you conceive and if you have twins it pays out €1,000. If you don't, you simply get a refund of premiums.
> 
> Hmm... maybe a bookies would be able to help you?


 
This doesn't make any sense to me.  What does the insurance company get out of it if they give the premiums back?


----------



## NorfBank (26 Mar 2010)

huskerdu said:


> I just got an online quote from that British website above, just to check it out.
> For STG1000 of cover, there is a once-off premium  of 79 quid ( this was the example I gave), but you dont get it back if you dont have twins, thats the amount you pay for the insurance, like any other insurance policy.



That makes more sense. Cheers.


----------

